# Cuban Mahogany



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is another HF out of Cuban Mahogany. It is 4" tall and 61/2" across. It is also finished with 6 or 7 coats of lacquer. I did both these with the monster HF Articulating arm unit. Randy sent me a hunter style cutter for it and I can get the insides so smooth I start sanding at 220 grit.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice job Bernie. Never saw that wood before. I was wondering if you were doing hollow forms with your new rig. Thought I just missed ones you posted. I had one of those Hunter cutters and it came apart and I lost it. They do cut smooth though. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Cuban Mahogany HF*

Nice job Bernie. Never saw that wood before. I was wondering if you were doing hollow forms with your new rig. Thought I just missed ones you posted. I had one of those Hunter cutters and it came apart and I lost it. They do cut smooth though. Mitch


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Bernie, great shape and style this is a great looking hollow form.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

That's a fine piece of work Bernie and an elegant shape.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie what can I say what I haven't already on your work. Really nice.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you for the kind comments. This wood I got from Florida and it is a dream to turn but kind pricey. About $50 shipped but well worth it. I have a lady coming to look at it. I told her that I would not take a penny under $295. I hope she takes it and the wife hopes she doesn't.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hope you sell it mate, it is a great boost for your turning when somebody parts with hard earned $ for your fine work.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I sure hope she takes it. I think she will. I have another one just like it almost done. Almost looks like a twin. Thanks again.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice work bud. Thanks for posting it.

Corey


----------

